# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός >  proposal to join piraeus and liverpool as twinned ports

## peter j.fitzpatrick

gentlemen
it is my proposal to link piraeus with liverpool
our heritage of both ports is amazing and i would like to approach the authorities in piraeus to do this
i have the backing of the efoplistis magazine and would ask your thoughts on the idea
the ports can then swap ideas and also create trade for each other
liverpool has had many greek ships visit in the past and still has some large tankers visiting
kind regards
peter
p s , can someone translate this for our non english speaking members

----------


## Ellinis

Dear Peter, I think it is a really nice idea. The municipality elections are coming soon, so the mayor should be eager to show that he did something good for the city. With the right backing it could work. Following is the translation of your proposal.
----
Ακολουθεί η μετάφραση της πρότασης του Πήτερ:

Kύριοι
H πρότασή μου να συνδεθεί ο Πειραιά με το Liverpool
Η κληρονομιά μας και των δύο λιμανιών είναι εκπληκτική και θα ήθελα να απευθυνθώ στις αρχές του Πειραιά για να το πράξουν
Έχω την υποστήριξη του περιοδικού «ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ» και θα εκτιμούσα τις σκέψεις σας για την ιδέα
Τα λιμάνια μπορούν στη συνέχεια να ανταλλάξουν ιδέες και να δημιουργήσουν και μεταξύ τους εμπόριο 
Το  Liverpool το επισκέπτονταν πολλά ελληνικά πλοία στο παρελθόν και  ακόμα τα επισκέπτονται μερικά μεγάλα δεξαμενόπλοια
Με θερμούς χαιρετισμούς
Πήτερ

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

thanks for the reply
yes it would suit liverpool to do this as well as piraeus
these are two of the most well known ports in the world and may have an impact on bringing trade as well as jobs to both areas
i think both ports need this at the moment
how can we go about proposing this to the new candidates for piraeus mayor
peter

----------

